# Pond Bass 3-28



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Grandson and i paid a visit to a local pond we can fish, got there about 4pm.
Air temp. was 41, with a north wind, and water was stained and cold.
We got 10 bass, biggest was 2 lbs.
I got 1 on a husky jerk, tried a 1/8 oz. spinner bait, chartreuse& white, fish didn't want it.
Every thing else was caught on a 3'' chartreuse twister, on a 1/8 oz. jig head.
Just cast it out, and swim it back, and they just drilled it.
Some days it pays it keep it simple.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice - that makes me want to go fishing !!!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Went out 3-26-08 at a pond in marysville and caught two bass one about 3 1/2 pounds and the other was maybe a pound. Caught them both on chartruse spinnerbaits with a white trailer. I was realing pretty fast. Got three other solid hits but for some reason they didnt stay hooked. Water was stained and the air temp was about 50. Once it got cloudy the bite shut off.
I'm gonna try to get out saturday to the same pond and see what happens. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Caught one bass today about 2 lbs. could not get them to bite on anything


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

awfootball said:


> Caught one bass today about 2 lbs. could not get them to bite on anything



Did you try that twister, that i talked about ? sounds to simple to work, but it does. 

Some days they dont wont that big stuff, espeicaly in cold water.

I aint no pro, but i have caught my share.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I try to keep things small at this time of the year.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Every thing else was caught on a 3'' chartreuse twister, on a 1/8 oz. jig head.

Good job man. This is exactly what I used to have my sons use when they were younger/pree-teens. First, it will catch a variety of fish species. And secondly, if they got snagged-up I wasn't out a lot of cash. And thirdly, sometimes I would end up switching to this presentation for fear of being out-fished by my kids!


----------

